# **video in comments**2020 Tiguan SEL R Line with 12k miles engine noise



## So0perugly (Sep 13, 2021)

2020 Tiguan engine noise
Hi, just purchased a 2020 Tiguan SEL R Line with 12k miles. It makes this noise. I just got it back from Volkswagen in Glendale. They are telling me that this is completely normal for this engine. I find it hard to believe that a 40k car can sound this horrendous. I also find it hard to believe that it’s normal because it’s intermittent. Sometimes I goes away completely. Anyone else??? I have the 30 day return with Carmax. I love the car but honestly it’s embarrassing when people ask why your new car sounds like ****.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Curious if you have taken the Tiguan to a Volkswagen dealership as being under warranty they should be able to resolve the issue

2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## So0perugly (Sep 13, 2021)

Remzac said:


> Curious if you have taken the Tiguan to a Volkswagen dealership as being under warranty they should be able to resolve the issue
> 
> 2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


As stated in my original post, I did take it to Volkswagen. I just picked it up today. They told me that noise is completely normal.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Ah I somehow missed that. If it's the engine growl it's normal. Hey take it back to CarMax if you are not happy. Get something else.

2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

So0perugly said:


> 2020 Tiguan engine noise
> Hi, just purchased a 2020 Tiguan SEL R Line with 12k miles. It makes this noise. I just got it back from Volkswagen in Glendale. They are telling me that this is completely normal for this engine. I find it hard to believe that a 40k car can sound this horrendous. I also find it hard to believe that it’s normal because it’s intermittent. Sometimes I goes away completely. Anyone else??? I have the 30 day return with Carmax. I love the car but honestly it’s embarrassing when people ask why your new car sounds like ****.


On cold start?


----------



## So0perugly (Sep 13, 2021)

Remzac said:


> Ah I somehow missed that. If it's the engine growl it's normal. Hey take it back to CarMax if you are not happy. Get something else.
> 
> 2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


Click the video and take a listen. I don’t know what you mean by “engine growl” it’s more of a clinking rattle noise.


Preppy said:


> On cold start?


you can hear it all day at idle. You can also hear a similar noise at around 4K rpm under acceleration.


----------



## So0perugly (Sep 13, 2021)

So0perugly said:


> Click the video and take a listen. I don’t know what you mean by “engine growl” it’s more of a clinking rattle noise.
> 
> you can hear it all day at idle. You can also hear a similar noise at around 4K rpm under acceleration.


Sometimes the noise does go away for a bit but comes back when I restart engine.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

So0perugly said:


> Click the video and take a listen. I don’t know what you mean by “engine growl” it’s more of a clinking rattle noise.
> 
> you can hear it all day at idle. You can also hear a similar noise at around 4K rpm under acceleration.


Some kind of rattle?
It doesnt sound completely normal to me.


----------



## MoonlightB8 (Mar 24, 2021)

You should go somewhere that has one for sale and listen to it. I hear injector tick which is pretty loud on most VW's and Audi's but I do also hear a more metallic sound as well. However, my S4 kind of tumbles like that and always has. 146k miles later it has never been an issue. Part of the problem is without a code, I don't believe they will chase anything down.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

There is nothing normal about that sound, open a case with VW Care I have an 18 and a 21 and owned a 19 and 20, not one of them had that noise.


----------



## So0perugly (Sep 13, 2021)

Zabes64 said:


> There is nothing normal about that sound, open a case with VW Care I have an 18 and a 21 and owned a 19 and 20, not one of them had that noise.


Thank you! Im new to VW. Do I just google “VW Care”. Is this corporate or warranty specialist that I will be speaking with?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Zabes64 said:


> There is nothing normal about that sound, open a case with VW Care I have an 18 and a 21 and owned a 19 and 20, not one of them had that noise.


I agree with this idea, BUT, I can attest that on 3 different dealings with VW Care (in the short 3 months that I've owned my BRAND new top of the line Tiguan SEL P R-Line), they did nothing to solve my issues.
They did call back every 3 days to see if they were fixed.
Not very helpful for corporate support....

Just my .02

Bob.


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

The tech who listened to this noise should be fired. These engines are far from the quietest smoothest running engines but that noise is far from normal. Have you tried to pin point it? Left side, right side, front , back? Might use a mechanics stethoscope or just a short length of hose cupped to your ear. Could be something attached to the engine coming loose or misaligned and striking metal.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I agree again (well not fired, but at least get "sensitivity" training  ).
This should not be the OP's problem, at ALL.
Does the original warranty carry over if the car is sold/traded to another retail seller?
If the dealer refuses to cover this car, I would take it back to Carmax. Plain and simple.

I am a new VW owner, but I have driven all makes of cars over the past 47 yrs. and nobody gets a pass when it comes to quality.
My local dealer's service manager (and assistant) know this, and have been very accommodating to this point. 
They helped solve my initial issue (b-pillar rattle, 23 days at the dealer, $0), but with the help of this forum and a bit of money (<$150) I have solved my other outstanding issues so far.

Do NOT settle for a "rattle trap".

Bob.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

can you open the hood and take a video? anything better than a video from the driver's fender will help understand the source.


----------



## BrentVWAudi (Jul 12, 2008)

RatBustard said:


> can you open the hood and take a video? anything better than a video from the driver's fender will help understand the source.


I agree that it is hard to hear from the fender. I say that it sounds like the timing chain is rattling. That is the problem with buying a used car.....you never know if they floored it each time they took off, towed, etc. If you are uncomfortable go with your gut instincts. Bring it back and go buy something new. Most times a new car is much cheaper than a used car in the long run.


----------



## So0perugly (Sep 13, 2021)

RatBustard said:


> can you open the hood and take a video? anything better than a video from the driver's fender will help understand the source.


I’ll get 1 one today.


----------



## So0perugly (Sep 13, 2021)

RatBustard said:


> can you open the hood and take a video? anything better than a video from the driver's fender will help understand the source.






Here you go. It sounds like it’s coming from left rear of engine.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

So0perugly said:


> Here you go. It sounds like it’s coming from left rear of engine.


sounds fine to me. we bought ours brand new with 26 miles and it's sounded like that since we took delivery. ours currently has ~7500 miles. if anything I would assume the engine is a little louder from the thin 0W-20 oil, but otherwise sounds fine.


----------



## So0perugly (Sep 13, 2021)

RatBustard said:


> sounds fine to me. we bought ours brand new with 26 miles and it's sounded like that since we took delivery. ours currently has ~7500 miles. if anything I would assume the engine is a little louder from the thin 0W-20 oil, but otherwise sounds fine.






Here is a 2019 with significantly higher mileage. No “tapping/ clunking” sound.


----------



## So0perugly (Sep 13, 2021)

So0perugly said:


> Here is a 2019 with significantly higher mileage. No “tapping/ clunking” sound.


I also shot this video when I picked mine up from the dealer. It’s one they had for sale.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

So0perugly said:


> I also shot this video when I picked mine up from the dealer. It’s one they had for sale.


I took these this evening (~30 minutes ago). engine was warmed and had just rolled 7500 miles. it's sounded like this since purchase. I'm not concerned with the sound or condition, and I plan to take an oil sample for analysis at 10k mile service.


----------



## So0perugly (Sep 13, 2021)

So0perugly said:


> I also shot this video when I picked mine up from the dealer. It’s one they had for sale.





RatBustard said:


> I took these this evening (~30 minutes ago). engine was warmed and had just rolled 7500 miles. it's sounded like this since purchase. I'm not concerned with the sound or condition, and I plan to take an oil sample for analysis at 10k mile service.


thank your taking the time to upload the videos. They do sound very similar. I literally just bought another one. Same year same model and same miles. Just doesn’t have all the cool blacked out trim. The “new” one is soooo much quieter. I’ll post a video of them side by side tomorrow. I will be returning the first one to Carmax ASAP.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

I only know that my 2021 sounded like a sewing machine until I switched to VW 504 0W-30. It's much quieter now.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

GregRob said:


> I only know that my 2021 sounded like a sewing machine until I switched to VW 504 0W-30. It's much quieter now.


yep, you're going to hear a lot more mechanical noise with the water-thin 0W-20 oil.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

RatBustard said:


> yep, you're going to hear a lot more mechanical noise with the water-thin 0W-20 oil.


What oil is recommended in the owners manual?


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

O-Deer said:


> What oil is recommended in the owners manual?


VW 508.00 which is a 0W-20. This is what the CAFE standards demand for gas mileage. The VW 504.00 is a 0W-30 that's recommended for the ea888 2L that lives in the Atlas and produces 50 more hp. Some dealers will use the 504 if you ask, or so I'm told.


----------



## So0perugly (Sep 13, 2021)

All right!!! I decided to just purchase anothe Tiguan from a reputable VW dealership. Here is one last video of the horrible sound the Tiguan was making 




and here it my mee baby. It doesn’t have all the blacked out bits like the old one. No worries I’ll slowly start knocking that out. I am looking to get some black wheels soon. I’m digging the black on black interior more on this one. Also, did I mention it doesn’t make that terrible sound??? I don’t think VW shoultry to normalize that noise. No Jew car should sound like that in my opinion. These 2 cars at the same year 2020. They are both SEL premium with 4 motion.The old one has 13k miles and the new on 12,500.Im suresomeone beat on the firstTiguan because I can feel a huge difference in how they drive. The new one just feels more responsive and tight. We’ll here the video.








New Tiguan







youtube.com




Thanks to all that tried to help. I’ll be on here lurking. Hopefully nothing goes wrong with this Tiguan.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

GregRob said:


> VW 508.00 which is a 0W-20. This is what the CAFE standards demand for gas mileage. The VW 504.00 is a 0W-30 that's recommended for the ea888 2L that lives in the Atlas and produces 50 more hp. Some dealers will use the 504 if you ask, or so I'm told.


The parts manager at a Volkswagen dealership in my home town said that the oil type depends on the production date of the Tiguan. My 2019 falls in the 0w20 508/9 spec and that newer versions had different oil ... anyone have a new Tiguan to verify that it's a different viscosity for the new Tiguan's?

2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Label on my 2021 SEL P R-Line says "VW 508 00 or SAE 0W-20"

Bob.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Label on my 2021 SEL P R-Line says "VW 508 00 or SAE 0W-20"
> 
> Bob.


yep same. 

now, after warranty period, I'll have no problem switching to a 5W-40 if it helps.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

I would assume the Tiguan has a 2.0 4 cylinder with a timing belt and no chain?
The Tuareg would likely have the V6 with a timing belt, 4 cams, and chains between the cam pairs?

One thing to consider with a noisy engine, is to try premium gasoline?


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Label on my 2021 SEL P R-Line says "VW 508 00 or SAE 0W-20"
> 
> Bob.


I would never put 0W-20 in any car.
The thinnest I would ever use is 10W-40.
Does't matter what the owner's manual says.
Thicker is always better and does no harm except perhaps a bit of fuel consumption.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

kirk_augustin said:


> I would assume the Tiguan has a 2.0 4 cylinder with a timing belt and no chain?
> The Tuareg would likely have the V6 with a timing belt, 4 cams, and chains between the cam pairs?
> 
> One thing to consider with a noisy engine, is to try premium gasoline?


No, the 2.0L engine in the Tiguan has a timing chain.


----------

